# Playstation Portable VS. Nintendo DS



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Has everyone heard about the Playstation Portable? Here are the graphics:

http://www.the-magicbox.com/previews-psp.shtml

You can also speak into it and it will translate your voice into one of 9 different languages, including Japanese. Not text; you will actually hear your own voice speaking a rough version of the language. There are also games where you can talk to the characters and have them respond accordingly to what you say. You can play DVDs and play wirelessly with others. It's an amazing system, and I'm getting it the first day it comes out in the US.

[attachmentid=61]

However, Nintendo DS in coming out much sooner, so I am wondering if I should get that. Has anyone played it and can tell me about how it works? Give me the full lowdown. B)


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

All this sounds very awesome - but I don't have time for so many things no more..... i'm sticking to my regular starcraft battlenet.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone still got one


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

James said:


> All this sounds very awesome - but I don't have time for so many things no more..... i'm sticking to my regular starcraft battlenet.


Well, I suppose this explained why his homework was 4 months late. At least 4 months.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

*nods, good ol' starcraft (and Diablo 2 too...) :O the two reasons my junior high grades were primarily D and F. :3 i did get a C in Physics though. :3


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anyone still got one


I have a DS gathering dust. But I still play my Dreamcast.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I still have my DS and 3DS, and I play them a decent amount. The Switch can play portable games, but it's a little too expensive for me currently.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anyone still got one


I still have my old DS I got from Christmas of 2004, and the next generation handheld the 3DS. Personally I enjoyed the 3DS's games much more than the DS's in the long run. Aside from Pokemon, I think the DS Pokemon games were among the best, with the 3DS's Pokemon games not impressing me beyond X/Y and OR/AS.

But the new Pokemon 'games' coming to the Switch make all previous Pokemon games look like masterpieces. *sigh*

I have a PSP, too, which one of my dad's coworkers just gave to my dad one day and he passed it onto me. I pretty much only played Kingdom Hearts on it.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Harmonie, have you tried Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: Curtain Call? It's one of my favorite 3DS games, and if you like classical music and RPGs, you would probably find something to enjoy there.


----------

